# Anyone know hopw to fit an english hackamore?



## kombikids (23 December 2007)

Tried my mare in one tonight and although i didnt ask much of her she went really nicely as though she has had one before... The one i got has 5.14 written on it and i think she needs a bigger one, just wanted to see how you know the width is right for them. Am fitting it 2 fingers below cheekbone. Also want to soften the curb chain so might use sheepskin. Was a bit of a eureka moment tho as the head shaking was non existant.


----------



## NicoleD (23 December 2007)

Hi, you need to make sure that it doesnt restrict breathing by putting any pressure on the soft area of the nostrils so that may mean putting it closer to the cheekbone. Always had sheepskin on the noseband/curb area to keep it comfy. Glad you have got over the headshaking! Dont know about the width thing though, the one we i have used was used on a 16hh Tb and a 15hh cob. If your mare goes well in it it must be ok!


----------



## Persephone (23 December 2007)

The ones I have bought come in one size and they adjust across the nose piece. The adjusting buckle is generally hidden by the sheepskin noseband.


----------



## kombikids (23 December 2007)

thankyou! i would normally ask my instructor to check (which i will do) but as its xmas shes off! she seems fairly settled and happy so it must be ok.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (23 December 2007)

I put a rubber chain guard on the curb chain, that did the trick.


----------



## Rabea (23 December 2007)

Thats right what was said before, concerning the heigh the hackamore has to be well on the cheekbone (similar to a headcollar). The wideness you can regulate on the noseband too, make is so that the sideparts dont touch the eyes. The chinchain should hang loose if you ride on long rein (which is the normal way of riding with hackamore)and should only be tight when you use the reins. You you should get two finger at least under the chain.
I and my horse really love the hackanore, I use it very often and alway when hacking. Saves the mounth to stay soft and also my horse listens much better to the hackamore. And it helps to ride more independent of the reins and more with body weight etc. So have fun!....


----------

